# Your recommendation for a glass tipped 15kg rod



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Looking for a replacement heavy rod for trolling and light jigging. Overhead (TLD15), 15kg, glass/graphite composite, eva grips, fuji or other quality guides. Prefer 6' but willing to consider something between 5'6" and 6'6"

Thinking of Silstar crystal tip, ugly stick, daiwa regal. Whaddya reckon?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave, I've got a 6ft Silstar crystal tip 10kg (more like 8kg I reckon) spin rod that I used as a jig rod until recently. Worked pretty well, and a very tough rod. Feels noodly by comparison with the JigWrex, but I can't really fault its performance.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Its probably not what your after, but I use a Diawa Grand Wave with my over head. It has a fast taper, medium to light action, fuji guides......what ever that means :? . Basically it has a whippy tip, a good strong butt and very light, great for trolling and live baiting and you could probably even flick plastics with it. It hasn't got a glass tip and is only available in 7' long, you could dock a couple of inch's off the base........worth a look anyways, usual retails for about $160 http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/index.cf ... =grandwave


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a penn 12-15kg PowerStick. Nothing but praise for it


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I used an Ugly-Stick Bluewater series rod for a while, more expensive than a Silstar (i think) but it was a brilliant piece of kit. I'd have a look at them and see if one of them suits your needs.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mate have a look at the Silstar Crystal Blues, great rod I rate them highly

Lee


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

And the winner is ....

Silstar Crystal Blue Powertip CB-601JOH

Let's hope I can get it loaded up at the social on Sunday


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Peril said:


> And the winner is ....
> 
> Silstar Crystal Blue Powertip CB-601JOH
> 
> Let's hope I can get it loaded up at the social on Sunday


What did it set you back Dave if you don't mind me asking?

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> What did it set you back Dave if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> JT


$150. Didn't shop around but cheaper than the MO advertised price


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

sounds like a good choice. Spoke to 2 "experts" (weren't trying to sell me anything), any they both agreed on the Crystal Blue Powertip as best value for money.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great rod you will love it

Lee


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Got one for my old man last christmas and got to use if over the break. I'm not a fan of glass tips, but thought it was a very well put together rod and had me admiring it's performance. I got to christen it on a 3kg queenie, I think you'll be happy with it!


----------

